# Yamaha 1900 versus Marantz 7002



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

My old Sony avr died on me recently so I have somewhat narrowed my replacement choices down to 2 similarly priced (on amazon) receivers, Yamaha 1900 and Marantz 7002. But is a little overwhelmed with the current features available.

I currently do not need 3D and only need one HDMI for my oppo dvd player (thinking of upgrading to an oppo BDP/CD)

Usage will be 60/40 HT/music.

TV: Sony XBR9
Speakers: Klipsch
Amp: considering an Emotiva amp

I am looking for the following:
Ease of setup
Good sound quality as I do listen to a fair bit of music
A friend who relocated overseas gave me his vinyl collection so am thinking of getting a used turntable to experience the vinyl sound. So ability to connect a turntable.

Would either one of my choices be more suitable for me. Or are there other choices that I should look at?

Thanks in advance.:clap:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
In truth, you are in a good position in respect to having very efficient Speakers. That is they will play quite loud with very little AVR power. This is really huge as many AVR's drastically overestimate their rated power specs. Especially into 5 Channels or more.

With all of that being said, I do prefer the Marantz's Audyssey MultEQ over Yamaha's proprietary YPAO Room EQ. Audyssey really is excellent and is rare in that it works on the Subwoofer Channel down to 20 Hz. I also like that the Marantz offers THX Processing which the Yamaha does not.

I would also check out Newegg and give a look at the TX-NR708. It too offers Audyssey MultEQ and THX Processing and adds Internet Radio/Firmware Updates. In addition, it is a HDMI 1.4 AVR. While I totally get not being interested in 3D, it never hurts to have the newest spec.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks JJ for your input.

The 708 does have a lot more updated features. I especially like the ability for internet update. I assume this is Onkyo latest offering and that it would not have some of the overheating issues I have heard about that afflicted some previous models. Unfortunately, I lived in Cal (actually about 20 min driving from Newegg corporate site) and the Newegg total with tax is $734.23.

I will check amazon's pricing.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> the Marantz offers THX Processing which the Yamaha does not.


There is no such thing as THX Processing. THX Select 2 certification that this Marantz unit has means that it has met the standards that THX has determined are acceptable for a mid sized room. THX certification is just a tag that a manufacturer pays to place on their units that means that the company called THX has given the unit its blessing. It hardly differentiates the Marantz from the Yamaha in any significant way that is clearly defined, and IME, working for a dealer that sells both and seeing the history of the products and the support from each, I would have to have a much better reason than the THX label to get the Marantz over the Yamaha.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

lcaillo said:


> There is no such thing as THX Processing. THX Select 2 certification that this Marantz unit has means that it has met the standards that THX has determined are acceptable for a mid sized room. THX certification is just a tag that a manufacturer pays to place on their units that means that the company called THX has given the unit its blessing. It hardly differentiates the Marantz from the Yamaha in any significant way that is clearly defined, and IME, working for a dealer that sells both and seeing the history of the products and the support from each, I would have to have a much better reason than the THX label to get the Marantz over the Yamaha.


What is it about the Yamaha that would make you take it over the Marantz? Does it have better build quality or is it just options?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

I suppose if splitting hairs it is Post Processing, but THX Cinema, THX Re-EQ, Boundary Gain Compensation of the Subwoofer, Neural Surround are all part of the THX Package. And exclusive to THX Certified AVR's. I do think THX Surround EX would be considered Processing as it derives 7 Channels out of 5.

Moreover, my first statement was the merits of Audyssey MultEQ over YPAO. I realize that some believe THX Certification to be nothing more than a Stamp and marketing ploy, but I do believe there is merit to some of what they offer. I was disappointed when they rolled out the less stringent Select Category deviating from the original Certification which became known as Ultra. Moreover, Yamaha's Flagship AVR's are THX Certified.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Well, I really mis-stated the situation. There is processing that goes on that is THX certified, and designed, in addition to the end to end systems that are industry standards to a large degree. What I really should have said was that IMO, and experience, those are generally not a large benefit, and the Select 2 certification of the 7002 is not much more than the official THX Okey-dokey, in my opionion.

I have worked with the audyssey and the YPAO system and frankly, for most systems, there is not as great a difference as many would suggest. Either could work out to be better in certain rooms with certain speakers, or either could be better left alone. I have had equally mixed results with both. As a company with respect to reliablity, support, and service, I have to easily favor Yamaha.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is huge given you have access to Out in the Field and In Store Experience about both Brands. I realize that Marantz's 004 Series experienced a high number of failures, but the 7002/8002 have not been reported to be specifically problematic. Regardless, your experiences with both Brands cannot be overstated.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

This isn't an apples to apples comparison since the 7002 is a very dated model, but far higher on the pecking order than the 1900. If you want a great yamaha amp look for the Yamaha RX-v2600. 

In this contest the 7002 wins IMO. The Onkyo 800 series is the comparable model to the 7000 series.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Just my experience with respect to problems with specific models...and small samples have to be taken in that context. My overall experience with aud. vs ypao goes across quite a few models. With respect to service and support, over many years, no mainstream company in the industry has even come close to Yamaha. I have worked for dealers of all of the major brands and that continues to be my experience.

As for THX, I am perhaps too cynical, as the brand has pushed the envelope of performance by attempting to get manufacturers to raise the bar. And some of their solutions have been creative, if not particularly impressive to me. I personally do see much of what the brand does these days as little more than marketing hype. But the original vision of Tom Holman and George Lucas was certainly profound and had a significant impact. The subsequent marketing of the brand has been astoundingly successful. Holman has to be credited as one of the truly large figures in the industy (and built a of a preamp back in the days before THX, too). Lucas has to be credited with significantly changing the film industry himself, and facilitating improvements in what consumers get in electronics and content.

Like everyone else, sometimes I should stop and think before I blast out a post...it is OK to have my opinions and relate my experience, but not OK to carelessly convolve opionion and fact nor rant.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

I myself love the THX modes for some purposes. Also it is a brand that really has helped innovate movie watching so having it on my receiver is something I like. I realize it's a bit of pride, but the standard I believe does have a minimum ohm load requirement. I'd not use it as the main factor in choosing a receiver though. Reliability is king IMO. I want a receiver that will last a long time.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Since THX was spun off from Lucas, there definitely have been some negative events that cause many to question the merit of the Certification. I really was disappointed when Select was first released as it represented a major downgrade on what it meant for a Component to be THX Certified. Especially in respect to the Amplifier Stage. Nonetheless, some Select AVR's have Tested quite well. Especially the TX-SR705.

I will say that the overwhelming majority of THX Ultra and the newer iterations of it have Bench Tested quite well. Until the Review of Onlyo's TX-NR5007 by Sound & Vision, I had never read a Test where the AVR did not output at least 100 Watts 5 Channels Driven. And with that Bench Test, S&V disclosed that they used the 4 Ohm Setting for the Multichannel Testing which makes no sense as it greatly reduces power output. I am still unclear about that one.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your inputs which help provide some clarity to my buying decision, especially since I have not shopped for a receiver in awhile and hence, have not kept up with innovations.

I guess I should illuminate on how I arrived at my two choices. My initial filter was price level and both receivers are about $599 shipped from amazon (and no tax for me which is a great saving). They both seem to have generally good reviews, so I thought they will be great candidates. Now I am make aware that the Marantz is a relatively dated product so that may be a factor. And I don't think I can buy a v2600 new anymore, at least not from amazon. I am still learning about Audyssey and YPAO but gained a better understanding from the inputs. I do value quality customer service and quality product that last but am aware that with electronics these day, longevity is often mooted by obsolescence first.

Any other thoughts or input? Thanks.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Obsolescence is a matter of both application and perceived need. Far more products are obsolete because of a perceived need for something that is the latest and greatest than are so because they fail to be able to perform the way they were intended due to technology changes in related products and media.

My suggestion is to decide what satisfies you now and buy the product that best does that job. If things change and you decide to upgrade, it may still be useful for other purposes or for resale if it is a good quality product that will last.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I really think we all have our own definition of what constitutes an outdated Model. Personally, I believe as long as it is HDMI 1.3, it is up to date. This Spec lasted a long time and really was the one I purchased all of my Video and Processing Components around.

The updates in 1.4 simply do not make me want to reconfigure. Just 2 Weeks ago, I purchased an HDMI 1.3 AVR in the TX-NR3007. Granted, compared to my TX-SR875, it does have a number of Processing and Post Processing Modes that my previous AVR did not have. 

However, if I was using the Amplification in the AVR, I would have stuck with the 875 or purchased either a TX-SR876 or TX-NR906. It just so happened that my Landscaper, who purchased almost all of my previous HT Components and is in his 70's (cool guy), wanted HDMI Switching and Preamp Outputs. I had sold him a Marantz Reference SR-19EX and he had purchased a TX-SR605 prior. The 605 just was not up to running Paradigm Studio 100 V.2's, Studio CC, and Studio ADP's so I sold him an Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I too put way to much emphasis on what could come along instead of what I need now. I could get away with less then some of the recievers that I am looking at but then I say"but what if" Like the 3d thing, It might not even become mainstream but I consider it when looking at recievers. I don't even have any 3d capable equipment but yet it makes a difference in my choice.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

It just depends on what you need and desire. If you think 3d is important, then older receivers may be "obsolete." If you don't care about anything but stereo, a vintage unit from 30 years ago may be all that you need and for that application is not obsolete at all. Thank goodness for everyone who wants the latest products, because that is what drives the development of all this cool new technology.


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

I would choose Marantz but it's worth checking also other names like Denon or Onkyo with lamost the same features in most especially in room equalization. amp power depends on what model you on that fits to your taste and budget..


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I don't put much emphasis on power because most are close between 100 and 140w. The difference between the two is maybe 1db so it isn't that important. It is more important to find recievers that actually put out close to the power that they say they do and so far it seems Marantz and Onkyo are consistant.


----------



## q2bon2b (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the above latest inputs.

Anyone have a suggestion of a site with reliable benchmark tests on receivers like the one I am/or will be looking at.

Also, is there generally good Labor Day sales for receivers?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Ecoustics.com is a good place to look at Professional Reviews. Simply enter the AVR Model in the Search Bar and it will show what Professional Reviews are out there. There will definitely be more Marantz Reviews as it is older.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks JJ I just went to that site and checked the review of the Marantz 6004 and it reviewed very well. I might be narrowing down my choices and the 6004 is leading the way so far.


----------

